# MF35 Hydraulic Issues After Removing Plate



## TippyTractor22 (15 d ago)

Hello,
This is my first post so I may not be accurately describing my questions, but I will try my best. Our Massey Ferguson 35 has had a hydraulic leak around the hydraulic lift cover block off plate, also known as the transfer plate. I decided to fix it by replacing the o-rings inside the plate. I removed the plate and checked the rings, but all of them looked fine, so I just put a little plumping tape around the plug and put the plate back on. I started the tractor and tried to use the hydraulics and nothing happens. The hydraulics completely stopped working. I removed the plate again and cranked the engine to see if hydraulic oil was coming out of the standpipe, but none is coming to the surface. I removed the standpipe, replaced the o-ring that meets up with the hydraulic pump and reinstalled the standpipe. The oil still didn't come out of the pipe. I included a picture from Steiner Tractor Parts of the part I removed incase it wasn't clear from my description. I would really appreciate any advise. I just hope I didn't cause something major by trying to fix a simple leak.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TT22, welcome to the tractor forum.

I'm wondering if you seated the standpipe correctly? You can pull the round cover with the dipstick in it and have a closer look. I read on the internet that a MF35 standpipe has an o-ring and a nylon backing ring that apparently fit in the same groove. Don't know if this is standard, or something that came later? You mentioned only an o-ring. Here's a picture of the two.









HYDRAULIC LIFT STAND PIPE 'O' RING WITH TEFLON RING For Massey Ferguson MF-35,65 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HYDRAULIC LIFT STAND PIPE 'O' RING WITH TEFLON RING For Massey Ferguson MF-35,65 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a video that will help you out if you have to work on the pump:


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The standpipe mentioned above is the same on both ends. It plugs into a bore in the pump just as it does in the plate you removed. You inadvertently pulled it out, but have done no harm. The pipe will often slip off to one side and produce the results you now have. No lift on the three point. Yes, you can remove the foot plate and side cover for visual inspection, but it's not necessary. Simply remove the plate again, and work the standpipe back up. You can remove and inspect it for possible damage, maybe replace the o ring and backup, and put it back. I do it by feel. Just drop into into place, move it around a bit with my fingertips until I feel it drop into the bore. Then a gentle push with my thumb and it pops into place. It might take thirty seconds or so, but much faster than removing the side plate.


----------



## TippyTractor22 (15 d ago)

Thanks for your help. I got it fixed yesterday. Turns out it was the standpipe. I never realized it had pulled out when I removed the block off plate. The first time I put it in, it wasn't seated correctly. The bottom o ring was torn so I replaced it and put it back in. My o-ring was just a little too small and the next one, too big. I eventually flipped the standpipe over since the top had the original o ring and I used the slightly smaller o ring on the top. I put it in and took it out over five times and really doubted it was the pipe. It had to be positioned just right, but it slipped into the bore. Just for anyone else reading this, once it is in the bore it should be movable. It shouldn't be pressed tight against one side of the hole like I had it the first time. After that I cranked the engine and oil cam out of the pipe. I replaced the plate and the hydraulics worked fine again. Since I didn't have the correct o rings it actually leaks worse than it did before I "fixed" it, but at least it's working again.


----------



## Stan Coryell (2 mo ago)

From AGCO, Shop AGCO Parts


----------

